# custom vivariums



## bigeyedfrog (Sep 13, 2009)

hey everyone i was just wondering if there was a big demand for custom vivariums. I am a carpenter to trade and could quiet easily make vivariums to order in any veneer or colour also fiberglas the inside so that they are water tight. If you are needing a full room made i can also build full stacks and walls of vivs anyshape size or colour. so just putting out the feelers just now but if anybody has something they need give me a shout and i can knock one up at resonable prices for everyone cheers again bigeyedfrog: victory:: victory:: victory:: victory:


----------



## eerievonlee (May 29, 2009)

where in scotland are ya mate ... and how much we talkin ??


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm looking for one big custom piece - about 4x4x3 in black melamime and then probably a good few "regular" sized vivs.
I would also like to know where in Scotland you are.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Watertight you say? Now I'm listening......


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

how much is delivery


----------



## bigeyedfrog (Sep 13, 2009)

*custom vivs*

hi guys thankyou for the reply as i said i am putting out the feelers just now i am in fife in scotland and have some experience in viv building as i have had 2 bearded dragons and done vivs for other people. To make the vivs water tight the inside will be covered with fiberglass resin which will seal the whole viv and stop from rotting i have done this to my beardy vivs you know how messy they are. pm me guys with details and i will get back to you asap i am in the process of making my own website so help from you guys wouldbe great and a little money off for being a member will be offered.: victory:

cheers:jump::jump::jump:


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

bigeyedfrog said:


> i was just wondering if there was a big demand for custom vivariums?


 
yes there is but you might be better asking in the classifieds section of the forum - that's were most of us advertise, lol.

Good luck with it


----------



## jakeklly (Jun 13, 2011)

*viv*



bigeyedfrog said:


> hey everyone i was just wondering if there was a big demand for custom vivariums. I am a carpenter to trade and could quiet easily make vivariums to order in any veneer or colour also fiberglas the inside so that they are water tight. If you are needing a full room made i can also build full stacks and walls of vivs anyshape size or colour. so just putting out the feelers just now but if anybody has something they need give me a shout and i can knock one up at resonable prices for everyone cheers again bigeyedfrog: victory:: victory:: victory:: victory:


 


i need a 6x2x2 for my bosc monitor thanks


----------



## Marti3P (Sep 5, 2010)

jakeklly said:


> i need a 6x2x2 for my bosc monitor thanks


This threads from 2009? :whistling2:

Phil 

:welcome:


----------

